

Iterating Faster with PDB and Flask - rayk
http://blog.kyri.com/post/38936522754/iterating-faster-with-pdb-and-flask

======
tomlu
Maybe I'm missing something really obvious, but I don't understand where Flask
fits into the picture. The article seems to introduce the first few steps of
how you can debug _any_ Python with pdb, not just Flask applications.

------
Nate75Sanders
Try "pudb" instead of "pdb" if you want a fullscreen debugger.

<http://pypi.python.org/pypi/pudb>

Also, agreed with tomlu -- this will work for any python app (as long as it
doesn't do strange things to stdout -- nose and daemons are probably the most
common examples of things that do change stdout).

------
lucian1900
I tend to use pdb like this a lot. I write about as much of a piece of code as
is obvious and then have it drop into pdb. I can then look around and play
around with what I could do next.

